# Error code 70



## max21 (Jul 24, 2018)

Approx: July 23, 2018  -  7:00PM  -- just now.

When trying to install curl on 11.0 this is the error I got:

```
===>  Installing for curl-7.55.0
===>   curl-7.55.0 depends on file: /usr/local/share/certs/ca-root-nss.crt - found
===>   curl-7.55.0 depends on shared library: libnghttp2.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libnghttp2.so)
===>   Registering installation for curl-7.55.0
*** Error code 70

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/ftp/curl
```

https://curl.haxx.se/libcurl/c/libcurl-errors.html

*INDICATES:*
CURLE_REMOTE_DISK_FULL (70)
Out of disk space on the server.

Strange to know one of the FreeBSD server can run out of disk space.  Maybe they should know.  .. that is the reason of this post.  I guess I'm not the only one trying to beat EOL for 11.0 - 11.1

All should be kelp until they fix all in 11.2 anyway, and some


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2018)

This is not a curl error but an error from the ports system. 



max21 said:


> All should be kelp until they fix all in 11.2 anyway, and some


Ports/packages are not tied to specific OS versions. All versions on all architectures use the exact same ports tree and therefor have the exact same versions of ports/packages.


----------

